# Obj C/C++ CoreAudio/Qt for MIDI?



## jove (Nov 5, 2002)

Hello,

We are going to be writing a MIDI file player. It will need to intercept interpret and alter the MIDI packets as it is playing.

What language/library would you recommend?


----------

